# Alloys for a Nissan Figaro



## Man (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi.
I'm new here and looking for a way to improve on my tiny 12" standard Nissan wheels!
I'm liking Calibre Vintage alloys 15/7. I'm told by several fitters that they will just fit on my Nissan Figaro, with 195/45/15 tyres. They have had a look at the Figaro wheel arches. It should be ok. But, I'm worried that the wheel/tyre combination will be a bit hard? I wonder if I could improve things with a different tyre? Unfortunately wheels like the Vintage are not in 14".

Thanks for any tips!


----------



## johnson233 (Mar 12, 2020)

I am waiting for the answers with you...I also want to combine two types of tires in my Peugeot. ?


----------

